# Konstruieren ohne PL-Vorgabe?



## bine (5 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich bin im Steuerungsbau unterwegs und habe in letzter Zeit oft das Problem, dass ich Sicherheitsfunktionen konstruieren soll, ohne das erforderliche Performance Level zu kennen, weil wir keine Vorgaben vom Kunden bekommen.
Jetzt überlegen wir hier aktuell, uns selbst ein Programm zur entsprechenden Dokumentation anzuschaffen. Nicht SISTEMA, das brauchen wir ja eh zur PL-Berechnung. Eher eines mit dem wir für unseren Teil die Risikobeurteilung mit dokumentieren können. Aber entweder sind die viel zu komplex und teuer oder sie taugen nichts für unsere Zwecke. Hat jemand da einen Tipp?
Freue mich auf Info.
Bine


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 August 2013)

Kollege macht das mit Exel, das ist meines Erachtens vollkommen ausreichend.


----------



## bine (5 August 2013)

..........


----------



## bine (5 August 2013)

...damit arbeiten wir ja, aber das ist ziemlich umständlich - deswegen suchen wir ja jetzt nach einem Programm, welches zumindest die Daten besser verwaltet - da stößt Excel halt immer wieder an Grenzen...


----------



## Tommi (5 August 2013)

bine schrieb:


> Jetzt überlegen wir hier aktuell, uns selbst ein Programm zur entsprechenden Dokumentation anzuschaffen.



Hallo und willkommen im Forum,

an welches Programm hast Du denn da gedacht?
So was wie Safexpert?  
Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bine (5 August 2013)

Hallo Tommi, 

ich bin ja grad erst dabei, mich so umzuhören. Das Programm soll zwar alles machen, was es soll, ist aber wohl ziemlich kompliziert und teuer - jedenfalls hab ich nicht so viel gutes drüber gehört. Und mit den günstigeren Programmen klappt das Thema Dokumentation wieder nicht so gut.
Gruß bine


----------



## Blockmove (5 August 2013)

bine schrieb:


> Ich bin im Steuerungsbau unterwegs und habe in letzter Zeit oft das Problem, dass ich Sicherheitsfunktionen konstruieren soll, ohne das erforderliche Performance Level zu kennen, weil wir keine Vorgaben vom Kunden bekommen.
> Jetzt überlegen wir hier aktuell, uns selbst ein Programm zur entsprechenden Dokumentation anzuschaffen. Nicht SISTEMA, das brauchen wir ja eh zur PL-Berechnung. Eher eines mit dem wir für unseren Teil die Risikobeurteilung mit dokumentieren können.



Wie konstruiert man eine  Sicherheitsfunktion ohne den notwendigen PL zu kennen?

Bei Sicherheitstechnik gibts eigentlich kein "Die" und "Wir". Meines Erachtens geht das nur MITEINANDER.
Und das trifft genauso auf die Doku zu. Du kannst bei deiner Betrachtung ja egentlich nur den elektr. Part und Ausführung dokumentieren.

Safeexpert kannst du sir wirklich sparen. Für deine Arbeits- und Vorgehensweise passt das nicht.
Das Programm bildet den kompletten Workflow nach Norm ab.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Tommi (5 August 2013)

Hallo bine,

Safexpert ist ein gutes Programm, aber da es, wie Dieter (Blockmove) schon sagt, die gesamte
CE-Kenzeichnungs-Vorgehensweise inkl. Normenrecherche abbildet, auch mittlerweile sehr
mächtig geworden.

Ich glaube, Du musst mal genau definieren, was Du eigentlich machen willst:

Nur dokumentieren, wie Du zum PLr gekommen bist, wenn die Schutzmaßnahme (z.B. Lichtgitter incl. Abstandsberechnung) schon feststeht,
oder komplette Risikobeurteilung einer Maschine incl. Entscheidung, welche Normen (A,B oder C) anzuwenden sind
und welche Schutzmaßnahme überhaupt angewendet werden soll.

Maschinen-Risikobeurteilung ist nicht nur ein Programm, sondern jede Menge Know-How.

Verstehen kann ich Dich schon. Die Konstrukteure (Schlosser) machen meist nichts oder wenig und
der Steuerungsmensch soll dann alles richten.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (6 August 2013)

Hallo bine,
sind Dir die Rechtlichen Sachverhalte klar?


----------



## bine (6 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
also die rechtlichen Sachverhalte sind mir schon absolut klar. Genau deshalb möchten wir das ja dokumentieren. Dass ich zur Konstruktion natürlich alle seitens des Maschbaus angedachten Sicherheitseinrichtungen kennen muss ist auch klar und wenn es C-Normen mit PL-Vorgabe gibt ist das ganze auch nicht schwer. Es geht mir um all die anderen Fälle, wo es zwar funktionale Vorgaben gibt und auch schon Ideen, welche Gefahren existieren, aber es eben keine RB seitens Maschinenbau gibt. Und eben diese möchten wir entsprechend dokumentieren. SafeExpert habe ich mir auch schon angesehen und ist mir viel zu kompliziert.
Was wir machen wollen sind solche Dinge wie "Gefährdungen xy im Sicherheitsbereich z, Absicherung durch Zaun mit Tür mit Endschalter... wirkt auf Antrieb 1234... Und das dann ordentlich strukturiert nach Gefahrenarten und Lebensphasen (Normalbetrieb, Einrichten, ....). Also so wie in der Norm gefordert.
Also eigentlich schon so was wie SafeExpert, aber nicht so monströs, kompliziert und teuer.
Und, dass es bei Sicherheitstechnik natürlich nur ein WIR gibt ist Voraussetzung!
Gruß 
Bine


----------



## Safety (6 August 2013)

Hallo bine,
was Du da vorhast ist sehr bedenklich, aber Du bist Dir dessen bewusst.
1.	Ohne Risikobeurteilung keine Maschine
2.	Du stellst ein Sicherheitsbauteil lauf MRL her
3.	Du übernimmst durch die versuchte Risikobeurteilung die Verantwortung für diese Lösung da du die Entscheidung getroffen hast!

Ein Programm das Dir helfen könnte ist Gesima.
http://www.beuth.de/en/publication/gesima/147172049


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 August 2013)

Ich sehe sogar die Gefahr darin, das sich der Maschinenbauer noch mehr aus
der Verantwortung zurückzieht und sagt die E-Konstruktion hat das ausgearbeitet.
Zum schluß führt das nur zu Schuldzuweisungen, besser ist es da einen anderen 
Weg der Zusammenarbeit zu schaffen, als in parallele Welten zu arbeiten.
Was eher gebraucht wird ist eine Projektmanagement-Software, wo ihr aufzeigen
könnt das sich der Endtermin um Faktor X verschiebt, wenn Gewerk Y nicht liefert.


----------



## Holste (7 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen!
Diesem Thema begegne ich auch immer wieder. Absoluten Vorrang sollte natürlich das Miteinander haben. Nur kenne ich wegen extrem kurzer Projektdurchlaufzeiten auch das Problem, dass man bereits mit der E-Planung, Konstruktion und vor allem mit der Beschaffung von Bauteilen beginnen muss.
Daher weiß ich von einigen Steuerungsbauern, dass sie genau wie Bine es beschrieben hat, ihren Teil der Risikobeurteilung selbst erstellen. Sehr verbreitet ist da die Annahme, dass die Schutzfunktion PL=d erreichen soll. 
Ein sehr schickes Tool ist da die Software Clever Risk Assessment. Bine, schau doch mal hier: http://www.software-ce-kennzeichnung.de/ Vielleicht ist das ja was. Ich habe bisher nur Gutes gehört.


----------



## Safety (7 August 2013)

Hallo,
es gibt keinen Teil einer Risikobeurteilung eines Steuerungsbauers.
Ich gehe mal davon aus das es sich um einen Steuerungsbauer also Externer Lieferant handelt.
Die Realität ist oft so dass der Maschinenbauer die Maschinenrichtlinie nicht ernst nimmt und der Steuerungsbauer ein Sicherheitsbauteil erstellen soll von dem er nicht Wissen kann wie es funktionieren soll. Es geht doch nicht nur um den PLr, sondern grundsätzlich um die Sicherheitsfunktion mit allem was dazu gehört, auch der DC und die Aktoren. Wie will der Steuerungsbauer wissen ob es ein Ventil mit Rückmeldung oder Druckschalter ober oder gibt und wie baut das dann der Maschinebauer auf. Es geht nur mit einem Konzept!
Solche vom Steuerungsbauer aus der Not erstellten Analysen führen oft zu fehlerhaften Sicherheitsfunktionen, die ich oft vorfinde bei der Begutachtung.
Also nochmal zur Warnung, ein Steuerungsbauer der die Maschine mit all den Gefahren nicht im Detail kennen kann, darf nicht für den Hersteller die Verantwortung übernehmen. Aber er macht es!
Wichtig ist wer die Entscheidung trifft der ist auch vor Gericht dafür verantwortlich und wer trifft in diesem Fall die Entscheidung?


----------



## Blockmove (7 August 2013)

Holste schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> Diesem Thema begegne ich auch immer wieder. Absoluten Vorrang sollte natürlich das Miteinander haben. Nur kenne ich wegen extrem kurzer Projektdurchlaufzeiten auch das Problem, dass man bereits mit der E-Planung, Konstruktion und vor allem mit der Beschaffung von Bauteilen beginnen muss.
> Daher weiß ich von einigen Steuerungsbauern, dass sie genau wie Bine es beschrieben hat, ihren Teil der Risikobeurteilung selbst erstellen. Sehr verbreitet ist da die Annahme, dass die Schutzfunktion PL=d erreichen soll.
> Ein sehr schickes Tool ist da die Software Clever Risk Assessment. Bine, schau doch mal hier: http://www.software-ce-kennzeichnung.de/ Vielleicht ist das ja was. Ich habe bisher nur Gutes gehört.



Natürlich gibt es immer wieder den Fall, dass die E-Konstruktion parallel zur mech. Konstruktion läuft und deshalb die Sicherheitsfunktionen nicht bzw. noch nicht klar definiert sind. Das kommt bei uns auch häufig vor. Du hast auch recht mit der Auslegung nach PL=d, denn dies ist mit den heutigen Schaltgeräten und Bauteilen recht einfach und mit geringem Mehraufwand verbunden.
Nur wenn ich sowas mache, dann erstelle ich ganz sicher keine Risikobeurteilung. Auf Grund der fehlenden Vorleistung der mech. Konstruktion, kann eine Riskiobeurteilung nicht vollständig und nicht korrekt sein. Also ist das - meines Erachtens - Zeitverschwendung. Für die Elektro-Konstruktion und Programmierung reicht mir der "Zuruf" der mech. Konstruktion und die CE-Doku kann man dann nach Fertigstellung und *gemeinsamer* Kontrolle der Sicherheitsfunktionen und deren Ausführung machen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Holste (8 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe den Eindruck, dass wir alle der gleichen Meinung sind. Klar ist, dass "der Elektriker" nicht die Aufgaben des "Mechanikers" übernehmen kann. Aber er kann sehr wohl die per "Zuruf" festgelegten Sicherheitsfunktionen und der Wirkung auf entsprechende Aktoren konstruieren und diese dann, wie Bine sagt, bezogen auf die Sicherheitsbereiche dokumentieren.
Keiner sagt, dass das den Mechaniker von der Durchführung einer Risikobeurteilung entbindet! Meiner Meinung ist es aber besser etwas zu dokumentieren, was auf Zurufe basiert, als nichts in der Hand zu haben.
Komplettiert werden könnte die Doku dann auch vom Mechaniker. Dass das Pferd dann ein bisschen von hinten aufgezäumt wird ist klar und sollte so natürlich nicht sein. Leider sieht das in der Praxis anders aus. Die Maschinen laufen oft schon lange beim Kunden unter dem Vorwand des "Probebetriebes" mit alles Sicherheitsfunktionen und es ist immer noch keine RB in Sicht. Ich dokumentiere auch lieber mehr als zu wenig... "wer schreibt, der bleibt" ist ein immer wieder zutreffender Satz.
Lasst uns einfach alle gemeinsam versuchen entsprechend auf den Maschinenbau einzuwirken, damit er dem Elektriker das PLr rechtzeitig vorgibt.
Gruß
Holste


----------



## Safety (10 August 2013)

Hallo Holste,
ich möchte hier klarstellen, es nicht meine Meinung das es besser ist, was auf zu ruf zumachen als gar nichts. Meine Erfahrung zeigt dass diese Maschinen oft erhebliche Sicherheitslücken aufweisen!
Und passt auf mit eurer vermeidlich entlastenden Dokumentation. Je nachdem wie die Organisation  im Unternehmen geregelt ist, kann das ein Problem für den Abteilungsleiter werden, oder in dem Fall trifft der Konstrukteur die Entscheidung ein Sicherheitsmaßnahme zur Risikominderung einzusetzen und er wird dann auch als Entscheider zur Verantwortung gezogen werden. 
Dies geschieht nicht oft und auch nur nach Unfällen und dann meist auch erst wenn der Betreiber seine Pflichten erfüllt hat. Da es nur wenige Betreiber gibt die dieses Thema ernst nehmen, werden hier die meisten zur Verantwortung gezogen. Stichworte sind hier mangelnde Organisation des Arbeitsschutzes, Gefährdungsbeurteilung, Sicherheitstechnische Beurteilung von Altmaschinen, usw..


----------



## Blockmove (10 August 2013)

Safety schrieb:


> ich möchte hier klarstellen, es nicht meine Meinung das es besser ist, was auf zu ruf zumachen als gar nichts. Meine Erfahrung zeigt dass diese Maschinen oft erhebliche Sicherheitslücken aufweisen!
> Und passt auf mit eurer vermeidlich entlastenden Dokumentation. Je nachdem wie die Organisation  im Unternehmen geregelt ist, kann das ein Problem für den Abteilungsleiter werden, oder in dem Fall trifft der Konstrukteur die Entscheidung ein Sicherheitsmaßnahme zur Risikominderung einzusetzen und er wird dann auch als Entscheider zur Verantwortung gezogen werden.



Wenn man Konstruktion "auf Zuruf" macht, dann geht das nur wenn man den Partner UND die Anlage kennt.
Natürlich müssen Änderungen bei der Konstruktion der Sicherheitsfunktion einfliessen. Ansonsten entstehen Probleme.
Aus den von dir genannten Gründen der Verantwortlichkeit mache ich eben ganz bewußt keine Risikobeurteilung meines Teils.
Bei der Sicherheitstechnik gehören ALLE ins Boot bzw. tragen Verantwortung.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## bine (14 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
vielen lieben Dank für eure Meldungen und Meinungen! Ihr habt mir sehr geholfen, mich sicherer im Thema zu bewegen.
Ich habe mir mal diese Beuth-Software angesehen - die ist aber nichts für uns, so wie ich mir das vorstelle. Da ist dieses Clever Risk Assessment schon um einiges besser. Das Gute daran ist, dass man eben mit mehreren an einem Projekt arbeiten kann, wie mir der Support in einem Webinar gezeigt hat. So kann ich z.B. die Dinge für mich dokumentieren, die mir der Kunde vorgibt und er kann später dann seinen Teil im gleichen Projekt nachbilden und es ist ersichtlich, wer wann was gemacht hat! Super Ding! Und da Online habe ich auch nix mit Installation etc. zu tun. So werden wir es jetzt vermutlich auch machen. Unser Kunde im aktuellen Fall ist auch schon dran. Also auch ein Dank an die Leute von Clever für so eine durchdachte Software  Für weitere Interessierte, hier nochmal der Link von Holste: http://www.software-ce-kennzeichnung.de/ 
Rechtlich sind wir dann auch auf der sicheren Seite, können unsere Konstruktion mit entsprechendem PL aufbauen, wie unser Kunde es vorgibt und er ergänzt dann. So wird ein Schuh draus!
Danke nochmal an alle
Bine


----------



## bike (14 August 2013)

bine schrieb:


> Ich bin im Steuerungsbau unterwegs und ..


 bin im Thema Werbung unterwegs. Sehr schwach so dumm zu werben.   Außerdem ist die Software nicht echt sinnvoll, wurde getestet.   Sistema ist da Klassen besser.  bike


----------



## gfr (15 August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

auch wir haben als externer Steuerungsbauer dieses Problem der fehlenden Vorgabe.
Wir machen unsere Sicherheitssteuerung incl. kompletter Sistema-Bewertung so wie wir es für richtig halten, und zwar sofort bei der der Schaltplan-Erstellung.
Das Sistema Ergebnis mit allen seinen SF und Erklärungen schicken wir dem AG zu, mit dem Kommentar das dies NICHT seine Riskoanalyse ersetzt und das der AG uns sofort zu informieren hat wenn die dokumentierten SF nicht ausreichen, oder aber falsch sind.
So haben wir glaube ich alles richtig gemacht und man kann uns nichts vorwerfen.

mfg GFR


----------



## bine (23 August 2013)

bike schrieb:


> bin im Thema Werbung unterwegs. Sehr schwach so dumm zu werben.   Außerdem ist die Software nicht echt sinnvoll, wurde getestet.   Sistema ist da Klassen besser.  bike



Dann solltest du auch wissen, dass SISTEMA mit den genannten anderen Programmen zur CE-Kennzeichnung überhaupt nichts gemeinsam hat. Wir arbeiten ja mit SISTEMA, dass hatte ich ja schon anfangs geschrieben, aber das Programm ist doch nur zur Validierung der PL da, die anderen aber zur Durchführung einer Risikobeurteilung...
Jedenfalls hab ich mir jetzt alles rauf und runter angeguckt, was so in Frage kommt und fand das CLEVER am besten, wenn das Werbung ist dann gern. bine


----------



## megamux (16 Oktober 2013)

Hallo,
schon mal csafe probiert ist relativ einfach zu bedienen und könnte genau das was du willst.

gruesse
marc


----------

